# Turf's up - How to with Doc



## Pounder (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone listen to this? This is from back in May and may have been posted (I searched but could not find a reference to it).

This might be the most entertaining and satisfying Matt Martin podcast - hammering on Doc for the way he is promoting the use of Negate herbicide.

I LOL'd many times.

https://anchor.fm/thegrassfactor/episodes/Stay-In-Your-Lane---How-To-With-Doc-ednjj7


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Turf's up is great. I listen every M/W/F and his Sunday show on youtube. I love how he hammered Doc on that episode. He was full hot. I love @thegrassfactor Monday shows with @Greendoc


----------

